

Why does Singapore top so many tables? - wiradikusuma
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-24428567

======
forktheif
Nice how the negative aspects are nicely pushed into a small box at the right
side, and a single a few lines at the end, as if they matter less.

